# Jump Box



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Way back last century, I took my aging mother (The country & western junkie) to the week long Fan fair Musical event in Nashville TN.
After the second day of watching all of the current C&W performers trying to give the microphones a lip job I took off to hunt the fisher folks on the Cumberland River.
I found myself in a small town called Ashland City under the highway 49 bridge watching the folks launching boats on a ramp.
I noted a few real rough looking guys taking boxes and coolers out of a boat to place in a pickup.
When I say rough I mean they looked like commercial fishermen not sportsmen.
So I did what I am noted for...I went and stuck my nose in their business.
It was an education. 
These guys were cat fishing with "Jump Box" trot lines.
They used a square box (see link) that they coiled up a loooong trot line. I would guess about 500 hooks per line.
The small #1 hooks were being prebaited with mini marsh mallows.
One fellow was putting ice chest full of 12 to 14 inch cat fish in the pickup and carrying empties down to their 24 foot jon boat. 
Two others were untangling the trot lines that were piled in the bottom of the boat.
They were baiting the hooks and coiling the lines around inside the box.
There were three boxes. They fellow that I talked to ( the others just grunted) said they each had a box which was all that was legal.
They went out in the morning and set the three lines. Almost immediately they came back to the first and started pulling in the line into the boat.
They put the fish in the ice chest.
When all three lines were recovered they came ashore to re bait and recoil the lines. 
The one guy left with the fish to take to their wives fillet place. He said they sold all of their fish dressed for restaurants.
They said they would go out later and make another set, retrieve the lines and fish. They then went through the routine again getting ready for the next day.
I did not see them set a line but from what I was told and a video I found a couple of years ago here is how I think it works.
They attach an anchor to the free end of the line on the upper side of the coil in the box. With the box sitting on a board platform on the side stern of the boat, the operator takes off at about ten MPH. The line uncoils and as a baited hook comes up it is jerked out of its slot and "jumps" out of the boat. The line feeds out to the next hook and it jumps out and so on until they reach the other end of the line. Another anchor with a marker is attached and thrown over the side.
That is it. A long line with about 500 hooks on 12 inch drops laying on the bottom with and anchor on each end.
And remember, mini marsh mallows for bait.
I saw at least 200 pounds of fish they had caught that morning so I know it works.
I can't find the video but when I do I will post. Here is a link on how to make the box.

http://www.freewebs.com/catfishingfishingonalowbudget/trotlineandjumpboxs.htm


----------

